# Websites



## MindyLee (Sep 2, 2010)

I was wondering since I see so many websites being offered for free now of days, who dose their own and how offten do you maintain it compaired to folks who pay to have one/hosted? Are the graphics as nice? Or can you buy a website program from a store?

Just curious


----------



## Genie (Sep 2, 2010)

We do our own.

I only pay a small amount annually in order to have the advertising removed since some of it is not what a person wants on their website





I usually do some tweaking weekly or more often.

I like to keep it up to date and improving on pictures etc.

Mine needs better pictures taken but on the other hand, the horses will look like what you see on the site if you come to visit


----------



## Kendra (Sep 2, 2010)

I do our website myself - my BFF organizes the hosting for me, because she's smart like that, and I do all the actual web design on an ancient freeware program, but I think it looks okay! Does the job, and I can update whenever we sell a horse or have a new foal.


----------



## Jill (Sep 2, 2010)

I built my own website probably a decade ago and maintain it myself. I enjoy it and it is very easy for me to update it. I used / use a combination of Netscape Composer and Coffee Cup HTML to design and maintain it. It's fun





I keep a few domains for the same site: *www.whinny4me.com* , *www.whinnyforme.com* , and *www.showminis.com*


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Sep 2, 2010)

I designed and maintain our website as well. We bought a really easy to use program online where I dont have to mess with HTML



! I keep ours up to date as well with new pictures as I get them.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Sep 2, 2010)

I do my own, pay an annual fee for my web url.. Was really good about updating often but that past few months I've fallen behind and need to update with new pics of the babies lol


----------



## little lady (Sep 2, 2010)

:arg! I have tried and this old brain hasn't been able to wrap my head around how to do one.





I envy the people that do!


----------



## Reble (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes, I started doing my own web site years ago.

Now, I do the same free web for others and they can have

me do it for them or I just start them off and once it is set up they can look after their own or I do updates within 24 hours.


----------



## Echo Acres (Sep 2, 2010)

I do our own. Unlike the others though, I have not bought or paid anything. Right now I am using the freewebs. Yes I do get a little advertising box that comes up, but every time I have been on there it is nothing bad. Right now it just isn't practical to pay for a website because we don't have a lot for sale to get the business in return. It is easy to use/update. I know there are many more options that I could not use on my old computer. This winter I plan on exploring some of those things. I update it about every month with pictures if I don't have any news or for sale horses. If I do, then I update it right away. I think it is fun to play around with it.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Sep 2, 2010)

I built and maintain my site on my own using WebEasy.

Then I just have to pay a small fee to host it and keep the url.


----------



## hafpints (Sep 2, 2010)

I made my own and one for SkyEye on Weebly.com and it is free, unless you upgrade it to pro. my site is http://hafpints.weebly.com

April


----------



## wrs (Sep 2, 2010)

I do ours, with webs.com. Very happy that I tried it.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Sep 2, 2010)

I use FreeWebs.com for ours but I pay the extra fee since we have so much going on at our farm. Once you have your site set up it is pretty easy to maintain. I update mine frequently with show results, foals and sales of our horses. We also have Texas Longhorn cattle at our farm that we raise and sell for hormone free beef that is low in fat and cholestrol. I need to add the pictures of our cattle when I have some free time to do so. I have had my site since 2005.


----------



## sedeh (Sep 2, 2010)

A friend of mine set mine up for me....I'm just not computer savy enough! I do the maintenance now but I'm not as good at it as she was!! I use Homestead which gives me my domain and has it's own tools to play with(if I ever figure them out). I do try and keep it UTD and put new pics on. I love my show fun page...it just has some of the fun pics on it!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Sep 2, 2010)

I do my own using YahooWeb, I started years ago with a free version, but now I pay a monthly fee for the domain name, and no ads. I think it's a fairly professional website, considering I do it myself and don't have any experience! I enjoy working on it, so update it as things change or I take new photos, probably every 8-12 weeks now, but when foals are here I do a lot more often with new pics.


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch (Sep 2, 2010)

Our Lost Spoke Ranch website has been online since 1996 and was one of the first miniature horse websites on the net. The only other one at the time was Strong Miniatures in Canada. It continues to grow and has become a huge site. I need to begin cutting it down sometime.

Dawn


----------



## Allure Ranch (Sep 2, 2010)

_My husband Terry designed and maintains ours. The only problem is he and I can ever seem to find the time to get together to update it. _


----------



## ShaunaL (Sep 2, 2010)

I do our websites using freewebs, I've been using for our kennel website since 1999 or 2000 and in addition to that site and our horse site I do some sites for friends on there as well. There is a free version that has ads but I pay the fee to have an ad-free site. It seems more professional to not have ads and also of course to have your site address just contain your farm name and not also have the host name in it. I find freewebs very easy to use and there are a lot of easy options for designing your site.


----------



## wpsellwood (Sep 2, 2010)

I do ours through webs.com pay a little yearly fee so I dont have any pop ups and pay for a domain name. Its very easy to use. www.firewaters.org


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 2, 2010)

I've done mine since I first got one in 05/06, my friend Laurie, taught me the html Codes etc. at first I thought I was a lost cause,



but soon after I have gotten Pretty Good! my Site is now on Yahoo Small Business and I pay a small monthly Fee for my Domain Name.

Here's the Link to my Website

All the Beautiful Graphics were done by Gena Brown

Who's Very Very Talented btw and very Appreciated !

http://desertrealmhorses.com/

and here is my Friend's Website

that I have been working on 

http://grandmesaminis.com/


----------



## Sandee (Sep 2, 2010)

We (actually my hubby) did our website. But like Kimberly we can't seem to "get together" to update it as often as I'd like. So he changed the program he was using to something called Joomla and now I can do most of it myself.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 2, 2010)

I designed and maintain ours. It was a little scary at first, but the more I play with it the easier it becomes. I just redid the whole thing about a month ago. My son-law hosts for us. I love being able to update often. I used a program called Microsoft Expressions, HTML or by design.


----------



## sandyntheboys (Sep 2, 2010)

I do my own. I use Front Page, which allows me to create it on my computer, and then upload it to the server. I pay about $100 a year. I wanted my own domain name, www.weebiscuit.com without anything else in the URL, so I pay for a web host. i use Fat Cow and I think they are fabulous!


----------



## Tab (Sep 2, 2010)

At one time I used front page as my site editor, but found google sites to be wonderful. Very simple to update. It does help if you have an editing program that allows you to downsize photos before submitting them. Sadly, those without access to high speed will give up waiting for large pics to download. With those two things you're set! Some free sites will also offer the ability to purchase a domain name.


----------



## REO (Sep 2, 2010)

I designed and do my own website. I update it whenever there's something new to add!

And those of 3 other breeders. I'm very proud of them!

http://www.amberoaksfarm.com/amberoaks_001.htm

http://www.songcatcherminiaturehorseranch.com/nash_001.htm

http://www.diamondminis.net/diamondhorseshoe_001.htm


----------



## Leeana (Sep 2, 2010)

I do my own, as its just nice to have it the way I like it and be able to change and edit things when I want them done vrs relying on someone else to do it on their time and be limited to updates.

Plus, its sort of my hobby ...


----------



## Reble (Sep 2, 2010)

sorry double posting.


----------



## Davie (Sep 2, 2010)

My son built my site but with his family growing in age and activity he did not have time to maintain it.

My site is on Yahoo Small Business and I pay a small monthly fee for my site and domain name. I was able to down load my old website and revamp it (took about 2 weeks but I did it) with Site Builder and I love it. I can now update when I need to, in fact need to do that before I leave for Nationals.

Now I don't have to rely on anyone to get it done but me.


----------



## dgrminis (Sep 2, 2010)

I did my own and I maintain it as well. I pay the fees for my own domain name and I paid a fee to have more pages/pictures than offered with a free one and I also paid a fee to not have the advertisements or pop ups. I used to update weekly -- now I am lucky to be able to update monthly but it is nice to be able to get on and change things whenever I have the time and be able to put up my own pictures,etc.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 3, 2010)

Echo Acres said:


> I do our own. Unlike the others though, I have not bought or paid anything. Right now I am using the freewebs. Yes I do get a little advertising box that comes up, but every time I have been on there it is nothing bad.


I have been with Freewebs for a few years now and really like their structure and options. Easy and fun to use. Maybe down the line I will opt for a domain name/no advertising. People have told me my website is easy to navigate and read. Good thing of the advertisements is that they do not pop up...they are up on the top of the page and don't bother. Usually the advertisements are also related to whatever is on that page.


----------



## Connie P (Sep 3, 2010)

I also built and maintain my own website using Homestead. It is fun, but time consumming.


----------



## AshleyNicole (Sep 6, 2010)

I do mine through Yola, it's very easy. Wish I could do it using cs4 but thats pretty expensive. My minor was in IT so it would be easy for me to work with....maybe someday before I forget how to use it lol I try to update it whenever I have new information, I love doing it so it's no big deal to me


----------

